# Unable to import pool regardless of version



## iwasinnamuknow (May 2, 2013)

Hi all,

I've been running a ZFS pool on OpenIndiana for some time but wanted to move a more flexible system and freebsd 9.1-stable FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE seemed to fit the bill.

I've done some testing in virtual machines concerning the migration of my pool. OI has zpool at version 28 and datasets at 5 and on my virtual machines I was able to import pools into freebsd FreeBSD without issue.

Unfortunately, when it comes to my actual system, freebsd FreeBSD's `zpool import` reports that the pool was created using a newer version and it cannot import.

I returned to an OI Live CD and confirmed the version of the pool is exactly that which freebsd FreeBSD reports to be compatible.

I am at a loss as to how it can refuse to import, then tell me to use the exact versions I am currently using.

Any advice would be much appreciated, I really don't want to go back to OI if I can help it.


----------



## iwasinnamuknow (May 3, 2013)

Actually, on further checking I was mistaken and I am currently trying to use FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE, although I don't think that should make much of a difference. I'm really not a ZFS guru so I'm afraid anything past the basics and I'm totally stuck.

Again, help appreciated


----------



## phoenix (May 3, 2013)

What version number does the pool show? 28 or lower, of 5000?


----------



## iwasinnamuknow (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. According to the OpenIndiana end, it is version 28. Only on checking again I see that it says version 28 but not all features are enabled and that I would need to upgrade to enable them fully.

I'm afraid I don't know enough about the intricacies of ZFS to look any deeper into that.


----------

